# Baclofen Pump Refill



## renifejn (Jul 17, 2008)

Does anyone know how to code this?


----------



## Happycoding (Jul 17, 2008)

Hello, 
  when i searched i got these codes 95990 & 95991. See if this matches your procedure.


----------



## renifejn (Jul 18, 2008)

Thanks--does anyone else have any other suggestions?


----------



## meenal (Jul 22, 2008)

For the Screening test: 
62311: Injection 
99211-15: Evaluation and Management 
J0476: Lioresal 
For the Follow-Up:
62368: Analysis and refill 
96530: Refill


----------

